# What are your thoughts on retirement? Biblical?



## christiana (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm curious to know whether you would consider retirement 'biblical' or not?

For me, having been retired now for 12 years it has truly been a wonderful time of life, learning, coming to know our Lord better! I feel blessed to have this time and am so grateful it is possible! I retired the same year my husband died. I'd met many challenges in life and felt very happy to just back out a little and take a closer look at what the Lord may bring along!
I must admit the financial part was a great challenge to me. I owned my home but during the years there were repairs and maintenance that was difficult! Finally I sold my home and moved to an apartment, deciding to 'travel light' here and this is not my real home anyway! I love my life and my time to fellowship and encourage others, to teach the ladies class as a substitute, lunch out, quilt, research reformed theology on the computer and attend church 3 times weekly! What could be better? I know as christians we never retire as all we do is considered work for Him! My children have their own families and live nearby but also have very busy lives! Just wondering if you will retire and what will you do then to fill your time and manage your life?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 27, 2008)

Retirement for leisure? Don't believe in it.

Retirement from secular employment? Sure.

I don't believe in retirement for the sake of cruises and spending all the money that one has accumulated over your life just to have fun. I want to leave an inheritance for my children.

I also intend to be fully busy throughout my years and look forward to a day when I can devote more energies to the local Church. I love serving the Body of Christ and can never imagine a day when I would "retire" from that.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 27, 2008)

Retirement is NOT a biblical principle. We should always work in some form in order that we can provide for the needy.



> Eph. 4:28 Let the thief no longer steal, but rather let him labor, doing honest work with his own hands, so that he may have something to share with anyone in need.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 27, 2008)

Bawb is about 90 years old so he should know.

My grandfather worked until he was over 90 years old by the way. He only stopped when it was too dangerous for him to drive.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 27, 2008)

John Piper has a good book online with good thoughts on subject.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jun 27, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Retirement for leisure? Don't believe in it.
> 
> Retirement from secular employment? Sure.


----------



## TimV (Jun 27, 2008)

If you're self-employed it's a bit of a hypothetical concept an any event! How do you retire on Social Security? I'm sure I'll have to work until I drop, but I am fortunate in that I love what I do, so it's OK.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 27, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Bawb is about 90 years old so he should know.
> 
> My grandfather worked until he was over 90 years old by the way. He only stopped when it was too dangerous for him to drive.



My great great Grandfather was a farmer and he never retired. He died of a heart attack, driving his tractor, while harvesting his corn at the age of 94. I hope I can be so diligent with all my years.


----------



## christiana (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, I am feeling ever so guilty!! I will hope I see some female feedback here on this topic to vindicate me! LOL

My friends mother is 103, very alert and when I visited she was busy crocheting baby caps for the hospital newborns. She also plays bridge and keeps her nails polished! She is quite a lady!

We are not all alike! Are your opinions also appropriate for your mothers?
There is a whole grocery list of reasons which I wont bore you with that I retired from nursing when I did. However, the day I retired I told the Lord that the rest of my days would be for Him and much of my time spent in coming to know HIm better. That was before I'd ever heard of the doctrines of grace! Whew, once I came to know HIm in His majestic sovereignty I just couldnt hear enough or read enough!

I've never been on a cruise nor have I desired to. I dont go to Branson or spend money on entertainment. I read much! My life is full and until now I never felt guilty about it. I thanked Him for providing to me after raising six children, nursing my mother until her death, then my husband until his death and many other challenges He guided me through that strengthened me!

We are all different, have different abilities and even different diseases and impairments! I'd love to be like the 103 yr old lady but the fact is I'm not!
I always felt our Lord provided me with these days to spend at His feet and I so love doing just that!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 27, 2008)

Sister,

I'm not averse to Cruises or things like that and my response wasn't meant to diagnose your current situation. I just don't think old age is meant to be in service to self and I was merely noting that point without giving comment on your particular situation.


----------



## christiana (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Rich for your comments! Actually this thread has given me much foot for thought! Am I involved enough, ministering enough to others? That is my goal and hearts desire but I must admit to getting lost in a deep book at times and hibernating for a while, luxuriating in thoughts! I've had to sort out a lot of old doctrine I picked up over the years and throw most of it out! The doctrines of grace brought a wonderful upheavel to my life, change of church, change of mind, change of how my time is spent!
I agree wholeheartedly about the importance of not wasting time on the cheap thrills of life but to anticipate the glories that await us!
Thanks again for you words as I continue to ponder His purposes for us! Blessings!


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 27, 2008)

From New Living Translation:

Numbers 8:23-26: "_The LORD also instructed Moses, 'This is the rule the Levites must follow: they must begin serving in the Tabernacle at the age of twenty-five, and they must retire at the age of fifty. After retirement they may assist their fellow Levites by performing guard duty at the Tabernacle, but they may not officiate in the service. This is how you will assign duties to the Levites._'"

As far as I am aware, this is the only place in Scripture where retirement is directly referenced.

Generally, "retirement" as it is practiced in this generation is out of sync with Scripture. Scaling down to ability and responsibility is more the principle. 

Prioritization of a carefree lifestyle of self-seeking pleasure for this station of life is not biblical (any more than at any other stage of life). Older people have much to offer God and their fellow man, which is a key reason for life itself.

That doesn't mean older people will not have different responsibilities or a different amount of responsibility. It doesn't mean God will not give them plenty of time to rest, (e.g. the Sabbath), learn, travel or enjoy His Creation. In reality, He does this at every stage of life and hopefully, we can, by His grace, _better_ understand that as we mature.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 27, 2008)

We can thank Franklin Roosevelt for our modern form of retirement. By encouraging the older folks to retire (with social security) and get out of the work force he gave more jobs to younger folks.


----------



## christiana (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the thoughts! Sorry my 'Thanks' button seems to be nonfunctioning! Nothing happens when I click it!

There is a time for all things and when we are commited to the Lord we will be looking for ways and means for serving Him!


----------



## Ivan (Jun 27, 2008)

Here are my personal thoughts on the subject of retirement:

1. I work as an assistant manager. Will I retire from that position? Yes.

2. I am pastor of a church. Will I retire from the pastorate? No. At least I don't intend to. As I am able I will be a pastor to the day I die, God willing. 

Dying in the pulpit while preaching would be fine with me


----------



## Zenas (Jun 27, 2008)

The elderly should be put to good use, i.e. cart pulling or carrying water from the hole and the like.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 27, 2008)

Zenas said:


> The elderly should be put to good use, i.e. cart pulling or carrying water from the hole and the like.



In some ways I feel like I'm doing that already at Wal-Mart!


----------



## Ron (Jun 27, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Retirement is NOT a biblical principle. We should always work in some form in order that we can provide for the needy.
> 
> 
> 
> > Eph. 4:28 Let the thief no longer steal, but rather let him labor, doing honest work with his own hands, so that he may have something to share with anyone in need.



That's not a good proof-text because the verse has in view working so that one can share. The verse does not deal with those who are in a position to share without working. Having said that, as has been noted in one way or another in this thread, pure idleness and pure pleasure seeking is wrong. However, retirement in order to glorify God and enjoy him outside of secular work is always under good regulation. Imagine the man who retires in order to influence his grandchildren, visit the prisons or serve as an elder more effectively. Sounds like a wonderful way to spend the latter years of one life. Lord willing, I will do just that (plus fit in a little more golf!). 

Ron

P.S. Anyone interested in planting a Reformed church on Martha's Vineyard in about ten to fifteen years?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jun 27, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Retirement for leisure? Don't believe in it.
> 
> Retirement from secular employment? Sure.
> 
> ...



I share the same views; however, what about those who are retired ministers? They do not have a secular employment to retire from yet they are considered retired.


----------



## Ron (Jun 27, 2008)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > Retirement for leisure? Don't believe in it.
> ...



Same thing for the paid minister. Yet the minister does not retire from being an elder. He merely may retire from serving as one who makes his wage from sermon preparation, etc. 

Ron


----------



## Herald (Jun 27, 2008)

> I want to leave an inheritance for my children.



Rich, adopt me?


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 27, 2008)

There yet remains a Sabbath Rest for the people of God, as Paul says in Hebrews 4 (okay, don't fall all over me for believing that Paul wrote Hebrews!). This is our eschatological rest. Until we attain that, we still work. This is the ultimate best reason against the "idle" version of retirement. As long as we are still on earth, that means that there is still work for us (see also Philippians 1). There are many kinds of work, so there is no need to feel guilty in the slightest if one retires from one kind of work in order to do another kind of work. My assessment of your situation, Christiana, is that you have retired for the right reasons, which is to help the church, teach younger women, etc. You are not filling your retirement with idleness but with useful work in the kingdom of God. And I also think that the definition of work can be rather broad, as there is a broad range of gifts in the kingdom of God.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jun 27, 2008)

Christiana, since you wanted some women to respond I would just add that many married women 'retire' from the secular workforce when they get married. Many women never go into it. I don't think retiring from secular work is wrong at all in itself; and using your energy and filling your days with both 'Mary' and 'Martha' types of activities is laudable. I am glad to read that you can use some of this time you now have to sit at Jesus' feet and learn. It's necessary for us women to be busy serving (and I'm sure Jesus ate the food that Martha prepared); but Christ said that Mary too had chosen something 'needful', more needful evidently even than feeding Him, that He would not take from her. It sounds like you have a good balance in your focus on serving Christ through serving His people, and sitting at His feet. I hope I am as balanced when I am your age.


----------



## christiana (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks much for your thoughts Heidi and to everybody who responded here!
It is so helpful to hear the reflection of our own thinking, but in shades and differences that give new views and considerations!

There are so many needs all around us and also in our own church! I so enjoy trying my best to be what would look like a Titus 2 woman and since the class I'm is is made up of younger women there are many opportunities for service, support and encouragement!

I am also in the process of packing for one more move, scaling down and 'traveling light'. When at this stage of life our needs are few and what we most enjoy is being with others. 

This has definitely been an eye opening thread for me and I feel challenged in seeing other views of retirement!

Thanks again to all who shared. Sorry the 'thank' button is on the blink!!


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 27, 2008)

For you pastors,

When a body and mind starts to slow what is the Biblical way to stay in the post of pastor/elder?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 27, 2008)

christiana said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts! Sorry my 'Thanks' button seems to be nonfunctioning! Nothing happens when I click it!
> 
> There is a time for all things and when we are commited to the Lord we will be looking for ways and means for serving Him!



I don't mean to sound pessimistic about people who retire. I just realized I may be coming off that way. So long as you are finding ways to serve the Lord after you "retire" from a particular job, I don't think you have truly retired. I think many American retired folks have great liberty to help the church and their families but too often squander it on themselves. I don't think you are doing that. You sound like you are doing the right thing. I hope to "retire" when I die. Besides, by the time I am of retirement age, there will be no social security anyway


----------



## Ivan (Jun 27, 2008)

staythecourse said:


> For you pastors,
> 
> When a body and mind starts to slow what is the Biblical way to stay in the post of pastor/elder?



Keep praying, keep visiting, keep reading....keep moving.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree with Lane. Paul wrote Hebrews. 

I wish I could get my Papa in the faith Pastor Joe Gwynns thoughts on this subject. He retired from the Pastorate a year ago. But he now spends time with younger Pastors and filling pulpits. I recently listened to Al Martin's retirement sermon from his Church. He is not retiring from doing the Lord's work. I believe he is moving to Michigan to do work up there. 

I am living like I am retired. I am on disability. I am active on the PB quite a bit. I also am very active with my kids. I have wonderful kids and love being with them and their friends daily. I also promote Reformed Baptist teaching in my area through books and just edifying those around me if I can. I also spend a lot of time running errands for my family when need be. I haven't been on a so called vacation since the mid 90's. I will be taking my kids on vacation next year if I can. We need to go on one together. I would love to travel back to Virginia and spend some time camping in the Shenandoah. Then I would love to travel around meeting some of you guys also. I really want to meet up with Andrew Meyers. He came to Indy a few years ago but it just didn't work out. I would love to worship with him in a Covenanter Church. I gotta brush up on my Psalter singing though.


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 27, 2008)

The ultimate man who doesn't retire: He's 119 years 364 days old (120 is the limit God says). It's Saturday. He's still greeting people at Wal-mart and preaches on Sundays. He has $10.34 in his checking account. He has never saved (as his conscience kept him from hoarding and wanted to give all he could to help widows, orphans, his church and missions). He sends a check for $10.34 that night to help a young man who needs paper and pencils for translating the NT (Gospel of John) for a newly found tribe in Antarctica. Walks to church the next day. Preaches his final sermon on the shortness of life and passes away after his final Amen. 

The ultimate woman who doesn't retire: After 32 children, no C-sections and wouldn't dream of anesthetic ("our Lord hung on a cross without even a drink," she is often quoted as saying), she finishes her last pearl (As in "knit one, pearl two") on a scarf for a child of *the same lost Antarctic tribe* whose name is, even more amazingly, Zzyrby Zzyerby, the last name written in the Lamb's book of Life. She passes away that moment after having run a vineyard for 90 years.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jun 27, 2008)

Having met Randy, I think he's a great example of a retired person who uses his time and energy to work for the Lord. He has been very edifying and very kind to us, ministering to us spiritually and practically.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jun 27, 2008)

My plan is to retire from my current position in about 8 years or so. At that point I will determine whether I want to take on some part time secular work, but that will not be a need.

My income after retirement will not be dependent on Social Security. I plan to have enough income from investments to sustain a comfortable lifestyle for my wife and me. We also plan to leave something to our children on our passing.

As far as activities, my wife and I are at the service of our congregation’s leaders for anything that suits their purpose. That will not change. We plan to travel about, esp. by motorcycle, and share the gospel as God directs. But then again nothing will change from what we are doing today, except we will have more time unconstrained by employment responsibilities. There is no retirement from kingdom service. Even the elderly can perform important deeds for the advancement of Christ’s kingdom.

May God give us the means, health, and strength to carry on His work.

Deo volente - James 4:15


----------



## bookslover (Jun 28, 2008)

At 55, I've been working at one thing or another since I was about 14, when my first paying job was mowing an old lady's lawn for her.

I'd love to retire but, when I do, my pension will be small enough so that, instead of finally getting some rest and some peace and quiet, I'll probably have to find another job to do.

Besides, as one writer I like to read (John Derbyshire) has said, what with traditional pension plans beginning to disappear, employers are putting all us working stiffs back on the old plan - work until you drop dead! After all, senior executive salaries, perks, and pensions must be protected at all costs!

Retirement? What's that?...


----------



## Herald (Jun 28, 2008)

> At 55, I've been working at one thing or another since I was about 14, when my first paying job was mowing an old lady's lawn for her.



Richard, you're _only _55?


----------



## Ivan (Jun 28, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> > At 55, I've been working at one thing or another since I was about 14, when my first paying job was mowing an old lady's lawn for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Richard, you're _only _55?



Yes, and so am I.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 28, 2008)

There are many different stages in a human life, and differing amounts and kinds of energy and activity are appropriate in those different stages. Just as we are not required to be 2-year olds all our life, so we are not required to be twenty-year olds, either. If the Lord gives us the great blessing of not being dependent on daily or weekly toil for daily expenses, then it is not necessarily a virtue to go on engaging in that toil.

That being said, everyone does have the responsibility to redeem the time they are given by God. Part of that, though, is the recognition of what is appropriate for our time of life: sometimes it is as well for people to recognize that they are no longer able to carry out their responsibilities as they once could, and so it may be time to look for a new set of responsibilities. The easy example if a person whose job involves a lot of heavy lifting --there will probably come a time when he can no longer hold up his end of things as he should: it's time to step down. The same thing is true with regard to the ministry. Although one of the most enjoyable sermons I've ever heard was from the 86-year-old Gerald Nyenhuis, for many people there does come a time when they are no longer capable of keeping up with the demands of ministry. When Dr. Lloyd-Jones realized he was in that position he went to itinerant preaching and preparing his sermons for publication.


----------



## reformedlostboy (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, I have quite a few years to work before I retire. I definitely plan to retire from secular employment. Thankfully my employer has replaced the traditional pension plan with an annual check for me to use with my own discretion. The first two years I spent it (and paid dearly for that) but now I have learned the value of investments and mutual funds with IRA's. Thank God for Dave Ramsey! If we stay on the course we are on now our investment will grow to be in the millions of dollars by retirement age. These dollars are for kingdom purposes. The plan is to fund our own missionary journey and spread the gospel in frontier mission fields. I have known that God has placed a distinctive call on my life for mission work for some time now. It is the when that I am not sure of. Lately I have been pondering how I can live radically in the US to the glory of God and fill the calling of husband and father as well. Not an easy balance, I'll tell you.


----------



## bookslover (Jun 29, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> > At 55, I've been working at one thing or another since I was about 14, when my first paying job was mowing an old lady's lawn for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Richard, you're _only _55?



"She's 68 but she says she's 54..." - "Maggie's Farm" by Bob Dylan


----------

